# Uber just completely changed its logo and branding



## BurgerTiime

http://news.yahoo.com/uber-just-com...yb21tBGNvbG8DYmYxBHBvcwMxBHZ0aWQDBHNlYwNzcg--


----------



## arto71

http://www.wired.com/2016/02/the-inside-story-behind-ubers-colorful-redesign/









*^^^ rider icon^^^* *^^^ partner icon^^^^^^

TODAY, MILLIONS OF people around the world will turn on their smartphones and scan their screens for the black-and-white Uber icon, only to find it missing. Instead, they'll see a colorful geometric shape-hexagonal if they drive, circular if they're a rider-surrounding a small, bit-like square. The colors and patterns will vary from country to country-red in China, turquoise in India, dark teal in the United States-but everywhere, the app will open with an elegant, patterned animation, welcoming users to the new Uber.

Go check for yourself, if you haven't already. Does it work? Do you like it? Are you freaking out? Be honest.

Because right now, on the fourth floor of Uber's cavernous offices in downtown San Francisco, the company's pugnacious founder and CEO, Travis Kalanick, is waiting to hear what people think. He's probably pacing; it's what he does when he works through problems, and this is a problem he's been working through for more than two-and-a-half years. "I don't know what's going to happen," he tells me five days before launch. It can take time for people to come around to something so new, he says, "but I feel that it's going to be good."
*


----------



## andaas

Partners must now drive with hexagonal wheels. This will increase earning potential and driver efficiency.


----------



## berserk42

Lol...okay...just updated the app...guess we can expect new trade dress placards in the mail soon, eh?

Here's the press release from our lord and savior himself... https://newsroom.uber.com/celebrating-cities-a-new-look-and-feel-for-uber/

And literally just got this email:


----------



## HiFareLoRate

The red partner app looks like what Uber is best described as . . . . A Virus.


----------



## Lando74

BurgerTiime said:


> http://news.yahoo.com/uber-just-com...yb21tBGNvbG8DYmYxBHBvcwMxBHZ0aWQDBHNlYwNzcg--


That won't completely confuse drunk pax...


----------



## JaxUbermom

Sooooooo much material for satire in that twisted kool aide glass. It should read something like how we lost sight of who we were in order to profiteer ... And my favorite is with a touch of a button a driver comes across town for you... Dare I go into deadhead legs three times longer than the ride, and another driver was around the corner, who may or may not have said hell no because it isn't surge? 
That one made me laugh, oh and the logo is horrible!


----------



## UberCemetery

Wonder what that will accomplish? They have also put a blog post up.


----------



## MikesUber

Uber Brand Experience: https://brand.uber.com/

Facebook:
"New look. Same ride. Check out how our journey with you shaped who we are: ubr.to/brand"


----------



## BurgerTiime

Anyone see a resemblance? LOL








...THE SURGE


----------



## BurgerTiime

HiFareLoRate said:


> The red partner app looks like what Uber is best described as . . . . A Virus.


YES!!! Hahaha!!


----------



## UberCemetery

People dont care what the logo looks like. They just want it to work. This is a PR stunt.


----------



## CantThrowCantCatch

I think it's genius to change a very popular logo. You never want too many ppl instantly recognizing your brand...


----------



## AintWorthIt

wow, that is not good.


----------



## Digits

Uber changed its icon on the app from the infamous U to something that makes you cringe.It's another stupid move by uber to even consider destroy it's well established brand icon.


----------



## JimS

This is GREAT for international travelers (from same article):


> The colors and patterns will vary from country to country-red in China, turquoise in India, dark teal in the United States


----------



## Txchick

Looks kind of Pegan like logo. Yikes!


----------



## AintWorthIt

fixed


----------



## Digits




----------



## PTUber

I down loaded the app with supposedly the new logo but the logo didn't change at all.

Update it has now changed.


----------



## Coachman




----------



## JimS

I modified it a bit


----------



## JimS

The partner app gets it from both ways!


----------



## JimS

Maybe the NBA will take issue with the rider app logo looking too much like a basketball. Or the Pan Am logo. As for the partner app logo...


----------



## observer

Hmmm, seems idiotic to me. They've spent billions of dollars ingraining that "U" in everyones head, and now they change it.


----------



## berserk42

observer said:


> Hmmm, seems idiotic to me. They've spent billions of dollars ingraining that "U" in everyones head, and now they change it.


Right...this is almost analogous to Apple ditching the apple or Microsoft ditching the Windows.


----------



## observer

berserk42 said:


> Right...this is almost analogous to Apple ditching the apple or Microsoft ditching the Windows.


Yupp, first thing I think of when I think Uber is that "U".


----------



## haji

Does it mean more money for drivers??????


----------



## berserk42

haji said:


> Does it mean more money for drivers??????


Hahaha...this is what the SRF and rider fees are paying for.


----------



## ATX 22

It looks as crappy as their uberPOOL fares.


----------



## Seastriper

More like this


----------



## MikesUber

Does this mean we all need to print out the temporary placard and replace the U with the TRON-esque/war-shield for tonight? Should I expect my placard in the mail then?


----------



## EcoboostMKS

As a valued partner, I'm curious why I wasn't asked for input regarding this new logo.


----------



## cleansafepolite

the emblem on the left for the passenger represents a normal anus, the emblem on the right for the driver represents a broken anus.


----------



## Star Lord

Travis Kalanick, I always knew you were a Pokémon fan !!!


----------



## Learningtheropes

I got the notification but it isn't updating on my phone. I am not surprised since I am receiving on average 2 emails daily telling me my account is on hold because my insurance hasn't been updated. I updated my insurance paperwork the first week in January - far ahead of the Jan 30th expiration date. I forward each email back to uber support, including their responses telling me that everything is ok and no my account is not on hold - there have been about 25-30 emails.


----------



## Dang

Damn these new icon looks stupid so is uber


----------



## Chicago-uber

Looks like a 0 (zero). That's how much drivers will make with the new logo.


----------



## backstreets-trans

I tried to read the article but kept thinking what a sociopath. Another fluff piece to draw attention away from all the striking and disgruntled drivers.


----------



## Altima ATL

I guess Uber found out it could not copyright the letter 'U'


----------



## UberCemetery

backstreets-trans said:


> Another fluff piece to draw attention away from all the striking and disgruntled drivers.


Thats for sure.


----------



## big daddy matt

If you ask me it kind of looks like the logo for the Umbrella Corporation from resident evil


----------



## SlowBoat

It's easy to figure out why the new icon. Uber doesn't want to be associated with Uber anymore. The new symbol for pax looks like a diving platform over a pool. Pax associate that symbol with taking uber pool. The new driver symbol represents driver drowning.


----------



## Ziggy

"Catherine Ray got the idea for Uber's new patterns from the tiles in her bathroom." (source)
... probably while taking a dump and thinking how can we sh*t on the drivers ... ah let's create a new logo so no one will recognize the app, that will help more people ride (not)


----------



## Backdash

I wonder how much they paid for these little pieces of work. 
Doesn't matter, it's just a waste of someone else's money.


----------



## Jay Dean

A little bit of everyones 20% to uber for driving those annoying drunk pax went to design this, we should all be proud


----------



## Jay Dean

Did someone watch a little to much robocop as a kid and wants autonomous cars to happen faster then ever lol?


----------



## evannacooper

HiFareLoRate said:


> The red partner app looks like what Uber is best described as . . . . A Virus.


....the T-Virus specifically. Umbrella Corp is real you guys...and they are in cahoots with Uber. SAVE US ALICE!!!! *flails*


----------



## andaas

Now we know why they increased the SRF, it's not a "Safe Ride Fee", it's a "Stupid Rebranding Fee".


----------



## Skyring

Bloody hell, Uber! A bit of warning, please. I installed the new thing, verified the app, hit the tit and nothing happened except for the weird icon on a pulsating background. I thought, my phone's been hacked for sure, drove home and looked for some information.


----------



## Backdash

evannacooper said:


> ....the T-Virus specifically. Umbrella Corp is real you guys...and they are in cahoots with Uber. SAVE US ALICE!!!! *flails*


Thought exactly the same thing
Alice rocks my shit


----------



## mrhits

Can somebody with some photochop skill brush in the goatc hands.


----------



## riChElwAy

they're hoping their explosive growth will reach outer space, so a logo the aliens might understand


----------



## Ubernomics

CantThrowCantCatch said:


> I think it's genius to change a very popular logo. You never want to many ppl instantly recognizing your brand...


Lmmfao!


----------



## Ubernomics

Coachman said:


>


Lmmfao


----------



## sellkatsell44

Backdash said:


> I wonder how much they paid for these little pieces of work.
> Doesn't matter, it's just a waste of someone else's money.


A shiet more then its worth even under the beer googles.

I thought this was a prank...

Wtf.

ETA, not updating until they force me to...

ps--they updated the line from your personal driver to "get there". Maybe they'll add in a tip feature?? Finally??

Pss--halfarsedupdate


----------



## Lag Monkey

way to destroy a well established brand image with alien hieroglyphics


----------



## Novus Caesar

BurgerTiime said:


> Anyone see a resemblance? LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...THE SURGE


I thought the exact thing the moment my app updated today.


----------



## Novus Caesar

Very stupid looking.


----------



## Lag Monkey

maybe Uber decided to make a logo that would be harder for protestors to draw


----------



## UberHammer

So "bit" is the center of everything? I'll have to dwell on that for a moment.....

Rider: "so... how much do you make driving for Uber?"
Driver: "a bit".

Well, what do you know... IT'S TRUE!!!!


----------



## KMANDERSON

New logo.Same scumbag ceo


----------



## ATL2SD




----------



## Jam Val

Txchick said:


> Looks kind of Pegan like logo. Yikes!


Hey! You're a mod now! Yay!


----------



## UberHammer

Soooo THAT is what lipstick on a pig looks like!


----------



## KMANDERSON

Is the tip included still


----------



## Vanstaal

This was plan B after plan A which didn't work out well to burry driver's strikes in the news.
Plan A: Uber delivers puppies to you
Plan B: Roll out the logo update


----------



## observer

I wonder if they thought to notify the CPUC. Nothing on their website about it.

The logo can't be used in California until its been submitted to them.


----------



## KMANDERSON

Does the new app show surge like the old one


----------



## uberboise

JimS said:


> The partner app gets it from both ways!


genuis


----------



## UberEricLong

One of the greatest corporate blunders of all time.


----------



## scrurbscrud




----------



## scrurbscrud

KMANDERSON said:


> Does the new app show surge like the old one


Surges were eliminated along with the old logo.


----------



## scrurbscrud

UberHammer said:


> So "bit" is the center of everything? I'll have to dwell on that for a moment.....
> 
> Rider: "so... how much do you make driving for Uber?"
> Driver: "a bit".
> 
> Well, what do you know... IT'S TRUE!!!!


----------



## scrurbscrud

Wonder if the prices just dropped on the old lit up windshield logo drivers bought?


----------



## UberHammer

scrurbscrud said:


> Wonder if the prices just dropped on the old lit up windshield logo drivers bought?


They're collectables now. Probably just quadrupled in price.


----------



## scrurbscrud

UberHammer said:


> They're collectables now. Probably just quadrupled in price.


Nah, anything driver related with Uber can only mean prices dropped and they lost even more money.


----------



## sellkatsell44

Wow.

You know English is an universal language and they probably know more English then you know Cantonese or mandarin or Taiwanese.

But hey.

I still prefer the old logo.

I don't think the new one is as bad as Airbnb and if Travis kept it in house, then it reflects what he paid for it.


----------



## scrurbscrud

Uber should have picked up Underwriters Laboratories logo for drivers.

Uber Losses


----------



## tripAces

For a long while I been saying a new Company would need to emerge to give the TNC companies a way to operate better.
Is this a logo of a emerging Corporate change that possibly could be happening? This logo has nothing to tie itself to Uber like the U logo.
With former Obama Administration people as consultants and some ex-Goggle people working for Uber. It points to that maybe a new name is to come.
A fresh look to go IPO with a new face infront of the news and over night it could be a success.
Travis as the face of Uber is coming to a close I believe.
From my findings Uber has stalled and the bad press is catching up to it once again.


----------



## riChElwAy

the news article says they've been working on this new logo for years . . good to see Uber's CEO has his priorities straight . . maybe now he changes focus and says something like "we should stop losing billions of dollars and start turning a profit"


----------



## scrurbscrud

riChElwAy said:


> the news article says they've been working on this new logo for years . . good to see Uber's CEO has his priorities straight . . maybe now he changes focus and says something like "we should stop losing billions of dollars and start turning a profit"


Until "I" start turning a profit Travis can pizz up a rope. I could care less what their logo looks like.


----------



## riChElwAy

the new logo is a bird's eye view of Judge Chen's gavel!


----------



## Horsebm

*Uber has become the Walmart of transportation. *


----------



## Jam Val

I did notice the "your personal driver" or whatever it said is gone now.


----------



## chi1cabby

*Vote in Booyah's poll:*

*

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/694670374961844224*


----------



## scrurbscrud

When your company name and logo are the epitome of an entire revolutionary business category and you toss it aside in this manner what can I say? Perhaps just as Travis has disregarded and discarded drivers it is being reflected into the whole operation at this point.

*I smell colossal failure.*

**


----------



## chi1cabby

*http://gizmodo.com/ubers-new-logo-i..._source=gizmodo_twitter&utm_medium=socialflow*
*







*


----------



## Goober

http://gawker.com/uber-got-a-new-logo-which-doesnt-mean-shit-1756688672

Must read


----------



## cleansafepolite

I think the new logos are to Acknowledge that uber is not in controll, the investors are...just like when paulie bought the resturaunt in goodfellas.


----------



## scrurbscrud

Goober said:


> http://gawker.com/uber-got-a-new-logo-which-doesnt-mean-shit-1756688672
> 
> Must read


Great read!

"Uber changing its logo from a "U" *to a little kind of bluish sideways ass?* Not an important story."

"How about workers rights?"


----------



## DaDris09

will this require new trade dress??


----------



## Ubernomics

haji said:


> Does it mean more money for drivers??????


I did ubrr runs admittedly went from 4.83 to 4.62 in 2rides.!!! Lol. Almost every pax was 4.5! Nice peeps taking some burn from drivers pissed! Very funny! I cant wait for next weeks reviews did couple more, i was very blunt. Pax not gonna be happy!


----------



## Ziggy

UberHammer said:


> So "bit" is the center of everything?


It's the new Uber payment policy ... 
Investor asks ... "How much you paying the drivers?"
Uber replies ... "Just a bit"


----------



## Ziggy

scrurbscrud said:


> Wonder if the prices just dropped on the old lit up windshield logo drivers bought?


Wonder how long it will take ebay sellers to create a lit up fantastic POS like the new Uber logo. Time to give all the old swag to the "most visible homeless" person ... and then tell 'em to tell people that they used to drive for Uber until the logo got changed ... 'cause now when the new app starts up the pulsating design makes them have a seizure.


----------



## Ubernomics

Like prince, now its just a symbol!


----------



## UberXCali

The drivers get a hexagon as symbolization that Uber cuts corners with them as usual. The riders get the full wheel though!


----------



## scrurbscrud

Ziggy said:


> Wonder how long it will take ebay sellers to create a lit up fantastic POS like the new Uber logo. Time to give all the old swag to the "most visible homeless" person ... and then tell 'em to tell people that they used to drive for Uber until the logo got changed ... 'cause now when the new app starts up the pulsating design makes them have a seizure.


The good part of the new logo is that if I accidentally leave the trade dress in my vehicle window in my neighborhood now the neighbors won't know I'm stupid enough to drive TNC for U ber.


----------



## scrurbscrud

UberXCali said:


> The drivers get a hexagon as symbolization that Uber cuts corners with them as usual. The riders get the full wheel though!


They should have just removed the spider and stuck in a U:


----------



## Uberelitescv1

These new logos make no sense ... That U logo was a universal branding that everyone recognised as Uber ... I dont understand why they would do this ... Imagine if Mcdonalds changed their big M sign into a small car logo ... It makes no sense to me ... Im super confused ...


----------



## SafeT

The artist formerly known as Prince is still known as Prince.


----------



## Ziggy

I wonder how long it will take before Uber is sued for causing seizures for riders and/or drivers who suffer from photosensitive epilepsy (source) ... since both the rider & partner apps pulsate in a pattern that might trigger an epilepsy episode ... wow another brilliant move from Uber to make changes without considering the consequences of those changes ... total narcissists

_*What patterns are most likely to trigger a seizure if I am photosensitive?* Some people are sensitive to geometric patterns, which have strong contrasts of light and dark eg. stripes or checks. These might be on a TV or computer screen, or something in the natural environment, such as sunlight through trees, or through venetian blinds. Such contrasting patterns are more likely to be a trigger if they are moving, changing direction or flashing, rather than if they are still. _*like the new Uber apps do

----
*How many narcissists does it take to change a light bulb?*
_(a) Just one -- but he has to wait for the whole world to revolve around him.
(b) None -- he hires menials for work that's beneath him._


----------



## chi1cabby

AintWorthIt said:


> fixed
> View attachment 26257


*Please Retweet:

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/694735341073203200*


----------



## Coffeekeepsmedriving




----------



## Coffeekeepsmedriving




----------



## Coffeekeepsmedriving




----------



## Whiteorchids

Why didn't they at least incorporate a U in the design so at least it's easier to ease into? I'm going to strictly drive for Lyft if this is the new trade dress because its so fugly.


----------



## UberTaxPro

Whiteorchids said:


> Why didn't they at least incorporate a U in the design so at least it's easier to ease into? I'm going to strictly drive for Lyft if this is the new trade dress because its so fugly.


Changing the rates upward would have been a much better change.


----------



## Whiteorchids

UberTaxPro said:


> Changing the rates upward would have been a much better change.


I guess the extra money from gouging the drivers went to the graphic designers.


----------



## I_Love_Uber_Not

EcoboostMKS said:


> As a valued partner, I'm curious why I wasn't asked for input regarding this new logo.


Because you are not a partner, you are a nobody to Uber, nothing but a disposable commodity.


----------



## observer

Just thought of something, Super Bowl is this weekend and Uber has exclusive TNC rights.

I wonder if they are running a commercial during Super Bowl for the new designs.

Coincidence???


----------



## seanD

big daddy matt said:


> If you ask me it kind of looks like the logo for the Umbrella Corporation from resident evil


This is what I said in my email to support inquiring about new trade dress if any.


----------



## scrurbscrud

The driver app is clearly showing *the driver X'ed out!*

*Couldn't be any clearer.*


----------



## scrurbscrud

seanD said:


> This is what I said in my email to support inquiring about new trade dress if any.


print this one and stick it in your window. if the cops stop you tell them Uber confused you.


----------



## I_Love_Uber_Not

http://www.wired.com/2016/02/the-inside-story-behind-ubers-colorful-redesign/










Do these people look like they know anything about the Taxi industry, they are playing with people's lives like it's some computer program, like I have been saying for the longest, all you are is just an interchangeable commodity to these people, to be used until you are used up and tossed away, nothing but a small black car on their computer screen, and that is all you will ever be, you are in no way shape or form a partner, anyone who thinks that is extremely gulable.


----------



## Red Dodge

I really don't give a rats azz . Where's the money?


----------



## scrurbscrud

almost looks like:


----------



## seanD

Got a reply from support...no timeframe for replacing trade dress at this time. Hey way to follow through on "rebranding" so stupid.


----------



## SafeT




----------



## Whiteorchids

I_Love_Uber_Not said:


> http://www.wired.com/2016/02/the-inside-story-behind-ubers-colorful-redesign/
> 
> View attachment 26346


Hahaha. Looks like this group needs some redesigning.


----------



## Uberwagoner

Changing a company logo or trademark is generally not done on a whim, especially when the change is radically different from the previous design. It also makes it more difficult to recognize or identify in low light or after dark. I have seen university, business, and apartment complex parking stickers which have similar geometry in the DFW area so the change from the recognized U to two different geometric shapes is a majorly poor decision. 

Also, the pax logo looks like a schematic for a nuclear fuel rod going into the radioactive core. The driver logo looks like a stylized thumbscrew or skull cracking vice from the middle ages era of torture devices. Or perhaps the iconic image of what Uber metaphorically does to the testicles of theit drivers....erm "independent contractors."


----------



## Cooluberdriver

AintWorthIt said:


> fixed
> View attachment 26257


That's AWESOME!!!


----------



## SanPedroLover

This is idiotic. Even if they supply new trade dress with this dumb new logo I will continue to use the original one because EVERYONE who knows/uses Uber has become accustomed to that for years now. I actually liked the original logo...simple, dark, easy to recognize, and to the point.


----------



## SECOTIME

You know they wanted to use a swastika but instead they just rounded it off.


----------



## SanPedroLover

There is a good reason why companies like Nike or McDonalds will NEVER change their logos and stop using the swoosh or golden M. Universally recognized and will be so until the day humanity dies out.


----------



## Lag Monkey

I_Love_Uber_Not said:


> http://www.wired.com/2016/02/the-inside-story-behind-ubers-colorful-redesign/
> 
> View attachment 26346
> 
> 
> Do these people look like they know anything about the Taxi industry, they are playing with people's lives like it's some computer program, like I have been saying for the longest, all you are is just an interchangeable commodity to these people, to be used until you are used up and tossed away, nothing but a small black car on their computer screen, and that is all you will ever be, you are in no way shape or form a partner, anyone who thinks that is extremely gulable.


Who ever designed the new apps must have also designed Travis outfit


----------



## AshyLarry81

You can dress sh*t up all you want. At the end of the day, it's still sh*t.


----------



## RamzFanz

Here ya go...


----------



## Ziggy

SanPedroLover said:


> Universally recognized and will be so until the day humanity dies out.


Uber = universally recognized for killing the humanity of drivers worldwide.


----------



## Winston Smith




----------



## uberwerx

andaas said:


> Partners must now drive with hexagonal wheels. This will increase earning potential and driver efficiency.


L...O...L... ... ...


----------



## uberwerx

AintWorthIt said:


> fixed
> View attachment 26257


That's it!!!


----------



## uberwerx

It's a backwards C not a Ü


----------



## uberwerx

Are they going to change the name too? Cueber? Get a CLÜeber?


----------



## uberwerx

MikesUber said:


> Uber Brand Experience: https://brand.uber.com/
> 
> Facebook:
> "New look. Same ride. Check out how our journey with you shaped who we are: ubr.to/brand"
> View attachment 26247


New look! Same ride? So what's the F-Ing point???!!!


----------



## tohellwithu

That don't mean shitt!..spending crap on logo...Travis u should spend time what driver think about ur crap gig.


----------



## glados

Love the new wordmark, have to say I'm not a huge fan of the new app icons but I think it'll grow with me.


----------



## JimS

glados said:


> Love the new wordmark, have to say I'm not a huge fan of the new app icons but I think it'll grow with me.


Why am I not surprised?

Many large brands have redesigned their logos over time. But few, if any, have been so drastic without implementing aspects of the previous.

So what will the trade dress be? App logo for drivers? App logo for riders? Wordmark? Will someone from India be able to instantly recognize an Uber in the U.K. or the U.S.?

I really think that they did this to mess with those tiny app developers who came up with those dumb logo games my kids love...

Interestingly, the article in Wired points out that the original logo was supposed to exude luxury. The de facto message now is that we no longer provide luxury.

Finally, when you are playing with a lot of other people's money, I hope you asked them first!


----------



## KMANDERSON

glados said:


> Love the new wordmark, have to say I'm not a huge fan of the new app icons but I think it'll grow with me.


Hey travis why are your employees out there taking pictures of license plates during the protest


----------



## toi

FUBER


----------



## KMANDERSON

toi said:


> FUBER
> 
> View attachment 26394


I like my avitar better


----------



## UberLaLa

The article is looooooong. I'll save you some time. This one paragraph explains EVERYTHING:

Here's the thing, though. Kalanick is not a designer. He's an engineer by training and an entrepreneur by nature. Yet he refused to entrust the rebranding to anyone else. This was an unusual decision. *Most CEOs* hire experts-branding agencies that specialize in translating corporate values into fonts and colors-or tap an in-house team. *Not Kalanick.* For the past three years, he's worked alongside Uber design director Shalin Amin and a dozen or so others, hammering out ideas from a stuffy space they call the War Room. Along the way, he studied up on concepts ranging from kerning to color palettes. *"I didn't know any of this stuff,"* says Kalanick. "I just knew it was important, and so I wanted it to be good."

****Bolds* are mine***


----------



## glados

JimS said:


> Interestingly, the article in Wired points out that the original logo was supposed to exude luxury. The de facto message now is that we no longer provide luxury.


Uber is about making transportation as reliable as running water, and I think their new brand reflects that.


----------



## ubershiza

Changing the logo vill not change de dizire to take over de world!


----------



## JHawk

Couple of take-aways from the re-branding and the article in Wired:

Can anyone else remember a company/brand that is as large as Travis envisions Uber becoming that has rebranded itself this drastically three times (this is actually the third version of their logo if you do a google search)? I know Nike, Apple, Google, Pepsi have all gone through changes over the years, but the basic form and substance of their logos more-or-less stayed the same. Uber is a very young company, but it seems odd they would pursue such a drastic change given the ubiquitousness of the brand. 

The new webpage looks more similar to Lyft. Coincidence?

For all the talk and time spent on re-branding, corporate culture, corporate ideology, philosophy that's mentioned in Wired, drivers aren't mentioned anywhere. That should give you a good idea of where we fit into all of this. 

It's one thing for a CEO to be "hands-on" in the design world. Steve Jobs being the most famous example. But just because Travis spends a few years reading books about fonts, kerning and color pallets doesn't make him a designer. It might give him the ability to be more informed in design meetings and to provide constructive input, but doesn't empower someone to lead a project of this size. If I read a "Coding for Dummies" book can Uber hire me and toss me a few points of stock in return? I'd love to hear what some branding and identity experts think about Travis' new efforts. Furthermore, if the new look isn't widely well received, can't wait to hear how Travis side-steps this landmine since he was obviously the driving force behind it.


----------



## u-Boat

Same old story... more lipstick on the pig but still no bacon.


----------



## sellkatsell44

1) I like how the loading becomes the logo, probably the best thing about it 
2) uber is big enough that brand recognition doesn't matter at this point / frm a logo stand point
3) uber just got a shiet ton of free publicity based on a logo it spent little to no money on, and is still on everyone's tongue; which is important if you want to stay alive in a cutthroat industry


----------



## JimS

Lyft, please come to Savannah NOW. I would love nothing more than to totally UberOff.


----------



## scrurbscrud

Lag Monkey said:


> Who ever designed the new apps must have also designed Travis outfit


The picture of Travis in his red shoes is obviously skewered by the camera. These are the real shoes.


----------



## Just_in

Get ready for Uber Super Bowl Commercial. Oddly enough these new logo's appear right before a huge event.


----------



## Dontmakemepullauonyou

So lady who designed this logo got inspiration from her bathroom tiles... Was she perhaps on her knees throwing up into the toilet and thought hey a toilet bowl logo with puke everywhere but inside the toilet bowl would be awesome!


----------



## Manotas

Ooohhh pretty new logos, makes me forget they pay drivers less than minimum wage, everybody but their mamas is suing them, We're no longer everybody's personal drivers but personal slave drivers


----------



## Ziggy

Lando74 said:


> That won't completely confuse drunk pax...


It looks like an aerial view of a toilet/commode ... and surely will encourage pax to puke in your car


----------



## Ziggy

glados said:


> Uber is about making transportation as reliable as running water, and I think their new brand reflects that.


Shill attitude ... especially considering that mainstream media giants Gizmodo & Gawker ... both call it an asshole.

If Travis weren't such an narcissistic asshole, he would have had a focus group tell him that the new logos suck ... and the new app startup screens might cause someone with epilepsy to have a seizure


----------



## JimS

glados said:


> Uber is about making transportation as reliable as running water, and I think their new brand reflects that.


Uber has just about made my bowels as reliable as running water...


----------



## JTG

It literally looks like they stuck a random non sensical clip art on top of a sh*tty Windows 95 background.

Fail.


----------



## Dontmakemepullauonyou

Ziggy said:


> Shill attitude ... especially considering that mainstream media giants Gizmodo & Gawker ... both call it an asshole.
> 
> If Travis weren't such an narcissistic asshole, he would have had a focus group tell him that the new logos suck ... and the new app startup screens might cause someone with epilepsy to have a seizure


Someone already in the reviews for the app in the iTunes AppStore said they got dizzy from that launch screen lmao Travis just double F'ed us cause now drunk pax will have had their head messed with and here comes the puke inside the uber.


----------



## Dontmakemepullauonyou

JTG said:


> It literally looks like they stuck a random non sensical clip art on top of a sh*tty Windows 95 background.
> 
> Fail.


How long TIL uber changes course and reverts back to the original. I say with Travis at the helm it might get worse lmao


----------



## ATX 22

Whiteorchids said:


> Why didn't they at least incorporate a U in the design so at least it's easier to ease into? I'm going to strictly drive for Lyft if this is the new trade dress because its so fugly.


Yeah, because a pink moustache looks sooooo much better. Lol


----------



## ATX 22

From the website. What a crock.

*Helping Cities*
*For the good of all*
A city with Uber has more economic opportunities for residents, fewer drunk drivers on the streets, and better access to transportation for those without it.


----------



## UofMDriver

UberCemetery said:


> Wonder what that will accomplish? They have also put a blog post up.


Uber should also change their website to CheapRidesDisgruntelDrivers.com


----------



## ATX 22

Good to see they haven't changed their lying ways one bit.

*Safety*
*Putting people first*
Whether riding in the backseat or driving up front, every part of the Uber experience has been designed around your safety and security.


----------



## ATX 22

*Behind the Wheel*
*They're people like you, going your way*

But we at Uber don't see them really as people, so sh!t on them as much as you want, that's what we do.


----------



## cleansafepolite

scrurbscrud said:


> View attachment 26300


gold...you are my new hero!


----------



## ATX 22

*No cash, no tip, no hassle*
*When you arrive at your destination, just hop out-we'll automatically charge the credit card on file. And there's no need to tip.*

Just in case you wondered why you don't get tips from your pax.


----------



## Zanrok

This is just comical at this point. This is why you let "designers" design logos and not CEOs. None of what they said in the press release made any sense. And if they had in-house testing on this logo, they would have realized that.

Shrug.


----------



## chi1cabby

*Uber's New Rebranding Reveals Everything That's Wrong With Uber*
*http://www.inc.com/justin-bariso/ub...g-with-uber.html?cid=sf01001&sr_share=twitter*
By *Justin Bariso*

It all starts with atoms and bits. Seriously.

Uber, Uber, Uber. When will you learn?

If you haven't heard, the company that everyone loves (or hates, depending on which side of the fence you stand) unveiled a complete rebrand yesterday.

My take? It reveals Uber's true colors. And they're not very pretty.

I've followed this company from the beginning, and at that stage I thought these guys had a brilliant idea. In fact, I still believe that.

It's what they've done with that idea that horrifies me.

In my opinion, Uber has become a symbol of everything that's wrong with business today: taking advantage of employees (in this case, even worse--freelancers with no benefits) for corporate gain. Hubris that prevents good decision-making. And an unbelievably overinflated valuation.

A close analysis of the rebrand helps identify some of the company's major problems:

*1. The logo*
Bits and Atoms. That's the basis of the new logo, according to Uber's official website. One of the videos announcing the rebrand says this:

"For Uber, the bit represents our technology. It's complex, precise, and advanced. But when it's expressed, it's effortless and refined."

Okay, not too bad...yet. But keep rolling that video:

"And if you think the bit is a big deal, consider the atom. Born 13.8 billion years ago, the atom is responsible for everything. From the BLT...to moms everywhere...to New York City. And for us, the atom signifies our rapidly improving cities, the goods we move from place to place, and most importantly, the people we serve."

I'm not making this up. But here is where it gets really good:

"Until a few short years ago, atoms and bits existed in entirely different worlds. But then, something happened.

What if we brought these two worlds together?

What would that look like?"

Yes, you guessed it. Apparently, fusing the basic building block of our universe and one of the brilliant discoveries of technology ends up in an app that coordinates logistics.

Anyone else a little let down by that?

But to truly understand where Uber went wrong in the first place, you have to read this blog post by Uber CEO Travis Kalanick from two years ago. In it, he describes the idea of bits and atoms as symbols of Uber's most valuable assets.

Their customers? Their drivers?

No.

Their investors, Google Ventures (Bits) and private equity firm TPG Capital (Atoms).

Now it all makes sense.

Regarding the aesthetics of the logo, David Shantz sums it up in a comment he left on this VentureBeat article:

"A brand identity should be a recognizable image that differentiates--a unique graphic element that makes an emotional connection on an immediate visceral level. Boom--you got it. I would remove the rationalizations--you don't think your way through a great brand.

You have to make the identity something that people like, will come to love and can create an emotional bond with... What seems to have been done here, is a stripping out of everything recognizable, unique or with any tangible personality."

*2. Poor investment of resources*
Don't get me wrong, maybe Uber was due for a rebranding.

But where they've really suffered recently is their reputation with drivers. Just yesterday, ironically on the same day as Uber's big reveal,_The New York Times _reported on driver complaints...mostly due to the fact that they feel more and more like (very poorly compensated) employees as opposed to contractors.

The Times quoted Tsering Sherpa, a New Yorker who drove for Uber six days a week:

"They call us partners. But they're treating us like slaves."

According to this behind the scenes look published yesterday by Wired, the rebrand took lots of attention from Kalanick--and approximately two years--to finish.

Nothing necessarily wrong with that. But between all the other elements of running the business, I wonder how much time that left Kalanick to address the problems with drivers?

*3. Overly-rapid Growth*
According to that Wired report, Uber operates today in 400 cities in 65 countries. Further, "almost two-thirds of its 6,000 or so people have been with the company less than one year."

Wired points out that this "kind of hypergrowth has a history of causing startups--Blackberry, Palm, and Twitter among them--to lose focus."

Look, the idea behind Uber is great, it's long overdue, and it's changing the way we travel. And the company is Kalanick's baby, so I respect his decision to grow at a rate that he, and investors, are comfortable with.

But you can't have it both ways. The question comes down to, what does Kalanick want?


Does he want to control the brand and culture of this company?
Or does he want to grow as quickly as possible, so that Uber becomes a globally recognized household name--even if that name evokes disgust for many?
I'm not saying it isn't possible for Uber to be a global leader _and _keep a great reputation.

But is it possible at this rate of growth, with the current problems its dealing with? Not a chance.

*4. Refusal to Learn from Criticism*
For years now, Kalanick has been labeled by the media as arrogant, belligerent, and looking for a fight--especially with regulators and the taxi industry.

According to Wired:
"Reflecting on this, Kalanick says it was all a misrepresentation by the media. When you don't really know who you are, he says, it's easy to be miscast--as a company, or as a person."

The truth is, I don't know Travis Kalanick. He might be sweeter than your grandmother.

But come on, Travis, that video! If you don't want to be labeled as pompous, you can't claim to be bringing bits and atoms together to solve the world's greatest problems.

I can understand how Kalanick might not be able to see the forest for the trees here. We all make mistakes, and those mistakes tend to multiply when we get extremely passionate about an idea. But Uber's board has some pretty smart people on it--where are they in all of this? Can't they hear the complaints; aren't they aware of the criticism?

Of course they are. Whether they simply don't want to challenge Kalanick or he is simply ignoring them, I don't know. But either way, they're failing, too.

As I've written about recently,criticism is not always fair. It's not always respectful.

But smart people learn from it anyway.

*Putting It All Together*
In the end, Uber may survive all of these magnificent mistakes. Kalanick and Uber's leadership team might start listening to all those loud voices. The company may adapt.

And in the end, Uber might succeed.

But if it all blows up, now you know why.


----------



## BurgerTiime

scrurbscrud said:


> almost looks like:


E.T. 69


----------



## MikesUber

SanPedroLover said:


> This is idiotic. Even if they supply new trade dress with this dumb new logo I will continue to use the original one because EVERYONE who knows/uses Uber has become accustomed to that for years now. I actually liked the original logo...simple, dark, easy to recognize, and to the point.


 Same here, I like my slick light up sign. Modern design that everyone knows. Can you imagine this ugly thing on a car windshield?



JimS said:


> The de facto message now is that we no longer provide luxury.


 Pretty much, that's what I got too. The base of the business is bottom of the barrel cheap service, unless you have a BMW and can join the LUX elite.



ATX 22 said:


> Yeah, because a pink moustache looks sooooo much better. Lol


 I definitely think it does, still whimsical without being obtrusive like their original stache. Lyft is a company that at least has a sense of humor and enjoys working with drivers, albeit in a constant price chase with Uber.


----------



## McLovin

Not very original.


----------



## naplestom75

Another headscratcher of a business decision by Uber. Now that everyone is finally starting to recognize your brand, change your logo!!


----------



## Dontmakemepullauonyou

Nothing like a rebrand and a rate cut. My city just got a rate cut today, yay they cut my pay by 25%. 

10 mile 10min trip after SRF and 20% got me about $16 yesterday. Now today that same 10 mile 10min trip after SRF and 20% will gets me $11.80. That's a pay cut of 25%. 

F\\\\\\g uber.


----------



## sidewazzz




----------



## sidewazzz




----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd

glados said:


> Uber is about making transportation as reliable as running water, and I think their new brand reflects that.


Ever been to Flint MI and tried their water?


----------



## naplestom75

How bout this one?


----------



## Django81

Team member was taking a dump when she came up with the design .....she could have been going number 1 - her reference is below

'The creative mind behind these was Catherine Ray, 28, a communications designer who was puzzling over themes when she found inspiration in the small square tiles in her bathroom.'

Dumb move to change it to bits and atoms ............real dumb, but now I have found BUGS in my app................ I'll resume driving when they are fixed cause I'm not driving around people with this stupid app acting up giving people free rides!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! - Not to mention the befuddling new start up BS we have to go through before we can get a destination for a pax.


----------



## REpsilonHughes

As a rider, this is a weird logo. But then 'uber' is a real weird name for a not-cab company, so whatever.


----------



## groovyguru

What happened to the "U?" They replace it with an incomplete circle? The logo suggests that customers will have a less than complete experience. One of which the drivers already know they are getting.


----------



## JimS

Who R U, Uber?


----------



## andaas

Ziggy said:


> Shill attitude ... especially considering that mainstream media giants Gizmodo & Gawker ... both call it an asshole.


For what it's worth, Gizmodo is owned by Gawker. Both sites share many stories.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

glados said:


> Uber is about making transportation as reliable as running water, and I think their new brand reflects that.


Really - I have to agree.
The new logos are, afterall, about BITS and ATOMS.
Preceisly what drivers are left with after driving Uber for a while.

Oh, and glados... Uber is not "about making transportation...". 
You're blowing the company line. 
Uber is a TECHNOLOGY company - *not a transportation company*, remember? 
Get your talking points right.

Uber believes it is a logisitcs company.
We'll see how they fare over the long haul.


----------



## Jimron

Omni Consumer Products

Oblivious Client Partner

O.C.P


----------



## TylerLee_C

BurgerTiime said:


> Anyone see a resemblance? LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...THE SURGE


That was the first thing I thought of when I saw the Icon. Illuminati! Lmao


----------



## Django81

Welcome to UBER - we're about atoms and stuff like that - molecules .......I've been driving with the new app today and it's wrought with bugs. Stupid icon keeps flashing and loading - talk about ruining a good thing!


----------



## Django81

"Hi I am a founding member of uber and I was just in my bathroom taking a little dumpling and then it struck me as I was staring at my floor pattern - BITS AND ATOMS and so a new icon was born.......................


----------



## TylerLee_C

EcoboostMKS said:


> As a valued partner, I'm curious why I wasn't asked for input regarding this new logo.


You may be a valued partner, but they sure dont value our input. Thats for damn sure.


----------



## Txchick

andaas said:


> Partners must now drive with hexagonal wheels. This will increase earning potential and driver efficiency.


The new uber logo is a rectum. Lol


----------



## UberRey

Sort of looks like the way they fence off Love field from ever experiencing a surge. 

Uber: Protecting drivers from nasty profits for 5 years!


----------



## wk1102

Do we need new dress for the windshield now?


----------



## UberHammer

Txchick said:


> The new uber logo is a rectum. Lol


----------



## Pale Driver

BurgerTiime said:


> http://news.yahoo.com/uber-just-com...yb21tBGNvbG8DYmYxBHBvcwMxBHZ0aWQDBHNlYwNzcg--


Still have the same old app. New app same mindset


----------



## ubershiza

Txchick said:


> The new uber logo is a rectum. Lol


 That's so passengers can more easily identify uber drivers as asholes.


----------



## Horsebm

DaDris09 said:


> will this require new trade dress??


I believe you are correct. I can only imagine the cost involved in changing over to the new logo. Between building signage, trade dress, promotional items and the list goes on... I'm sure it's in the millions. What a waste of money with no direct benefit other than an, ego ******** for Travis.


----------



## uberdriverfornow

Goober said:


> http://gawker.com/uber-got-a-new-logo-which-doesnt-mean-shit-1756688672
> 
> Must read


That article is so awesome. Many more are coming and they couldn't come fast enough for us drivers.


----------



## uberdriverfornow

How do they release a new logo but not a single driver has the trade dress ? Technically in dbag cities like San Jose where the airport idiots are just dying to give out tickets, why would we risk driving there until we have the new trade dress ?


----------



## uberdriverfornow

Horsebm said:


> I believe you are correct. I can only imagine the cost involved in changing over to the new logo. Between building signage, trade dress, promotional items and the list goes on... I'm sure it's in the millions. What a waste of money with no direct benefit other than an, ego ******** for Travis.


Looks like they gotta raise their SRF now to pay for the new logo.


----------



## uberdriverfornow

Whiteorchids said:


> Why didn't they at least incorporate a U in the design so at least it's easier to ease into? I'm going to strictly drive for Lyft if this is the new trade dress because its so fugly.


Strangely, this makes Lyft's ridiculous mustache brand look good.


----------



## uberdriverfornow

Whiteorchids said:


> Hahaha. Looks like this group needs some redesigning.


They must have all been drunk each time they met to work on the logos.


----------



## uberdriverfornow

seanD said:


> Got a reply from support...no timeframe for replacing trade dress at this time. Hey way to follow through on "rebranding" so stupid.


Worth $60 billion but still can't even put together an actual support department, even if based in India and nobody speaks english.

They have never responded to me sooner than 8 hours. It normally takes atleast a day to get a response.

How can a company be this dysfunctional. Their new motto shoulda been "We're Uber and we're dysfunctional".


----------



## uberdriverfornow

glados said:


> Love the new wordmark, have to say I'm not a huge fan of the new app icons but I think it'll grow with me.


Is that you, Travis ?


----------



## uberdriverfornow

Jimron said:


> View attachment 26461
> View attachment 26462
> 
> 
> Omni Consumer Products
> 
> Oblivious Client Partner
> 
> O.C.P


Let's not forget that OCP was based in Detroit, Uber rate cut grand central.


----------



## SECOTIME

Travis got sick of paying fines for Uber drivers so he wanted to create a logo that would throw the cops off


----------



## FBM

Do you think that the U sticker we have on our windsheilds will become a classic sticker worth hundreds of $$ in the future?? 
XD


----------



## JaxUbermom

JaxUbermom said:


> Sooooooo much material for satire in that twisted kool aide glass. It should read something like how we lost sight of who we were in order to profiteer ... And my favorite is with a touch of a button a driver comes across town for you... Dare I go into deadhead legs three times longer than the ride, and another driver was around the corner, who may or may not have said hell no because it isn't surge?
> That one made me laugh, oh and the logo is horrible!


So I have to call the Uber reads these conspiracy theory. 5/7 pings today were fifteen minutes or better away and no... No surge. It's like a test of wills between us... We don't really have any organized opposition here yet, but I have had passengers telling me they are getting a lot of no shows and cancellations and longer waits than usual. I only took the ones that were actually on the way to where I wanted to be, so it actually did turn out ok. 
And none of the customers like the new logo. so Uber Monitors, please note your logo is UBERDOOBER FAIL


----------



## SECOTIME

glados said:


> Uber is about making transportation as reliable as running water, and I think their new brand reflects that.


Yea,

Flint, Michigan water


----------



## JaxUbermom

SECOTIME said:


> Yea,
> 
> Flint, Michigan water


That's what I said on Sherpa... Lol.

I have a way to end the TNC war. One of the companies needs to raise rates (they would make more money, btw) to a great rate for drivers, and pay everyone who quits the other immediately a bonus. We would gladly kick the cancerous one to the curb and take all of our actual earning machines (our vehicles, our selves, our great service) and it would bankrupt the other in a matter of weeks. There are a couple of caveats for older vehicles, etc. but. I am still saying we could do the priceline trick with older rides...and they would still be better off. Both platforms are beginning to become the butt of jokes from Riders, too, so hey! They can keep their cake, eat it, sell it, what not and we would all win.
Too simple? I know, makes too much sense, right?

And for those of you facing the Uber poop, I mean pool issue, you guys know they are numbing you up for the Uberbus, right? They want EVERY form of transportation (in their network. Since they are not a transportation company) and they have worked out a deal with BlueBird bus to lease you some slightly used school busses at a price you can't refuse. If the pax are willing to wait whole you tool around, and maybe end up riding for free the longer they are on it, Uber will tell you to fill the bus and fill your wallet... Or some such crap. Bah! I see it coming!! Ubertrolly, whatever...


----------



## Tesla

I know precisely why Uber changed their logo!


----------



## JimS

Tesla said:


> I know precisely why Uber changed their logo!


And I'm not going to tell you!!


----------



## SafeT

This would be a more descriptive logo.


----------



## ABC123DEF

A skill and crossbones on the red backdrop with a "U" under it would make a good new logo.


----------



## Archie8616

AintWorthIt said:


> fixed
> View attachment 26257


LMAO oh goodness...someone that has an alternate FB profile needs to start spamming Ubers official FB page with this Logo! Too funny!!!


----------



## Novus Caesar

I need to get an LLC going and start making some contracts with Uber. They obviously get suckered into some junk deals. How much do you think they paid for this POS? Or do you think this was an in-house work?


----------



## MBENZ_GUY

http://www.wired.com/2016/02/the-inside-story-behind-ubers-colorful-redesign/

"Here's the thing, though. Kalanick is not a designer. He's an engineer by training and an entrepreneur by nature. Yet he refused to entrust the rebranding to anyone else. This was an unusual decision. Most CEOs hire experts-branding agencies that specialize in translating corporate values into fonts and colors-or tap an in-house team."

Classic engineer -ish. "If I'm smart enough to be an engineer, then I'm smart enough to do anything (especially jobs they look down on)"


----------



## Sacto Burbs

They are following the lead of Big Tobacco. Philip Morris rebranded itself Altria ... and then dumped the legal liability of the previous company and started a clean, unblemished corporation. There will soon be a name change for Uber.


----------



## AintWorthIt

Interesting Sacto. They know it's going downhill fast.


----------



## Archie8616

AintWorthIt said:


> fixed
> View attachment 26257


Can you make one similar with the red one also? Your picture has been leaked to LL as well! Your picture is going viral! LMAO!!!


----------



## MBENZ_GUY

Sacto Burbs said:


> They are following the lead of Big Tobacco. Philip Morris rebranded itself Altria ... and then dumped the legal liability of the previous company and started a clean, unblemished corporation. There will soon be a name change for Uber.


Bad move IMHO. Everyone will see the smoke and mirrors going on. This will lead to another downgrade in Uber's corporate image. It might even attract even more unwanted attention.


----------



## AintWorthIt

What's LL?


----------



## MBENZ_GUY

Archie8616 said:


> Can you make one similar with the red one also? Your picture has been leaked to LL as well! Your picture is going viral! LMAO!!!


That is absolutely AWESOME. TOO FUNNY. Not sure if the driver logo lends itself as easy to a similar jab. I can see TK and his logo dream team looking at the new and improved logo and steam coming out of their heads. TK: "Just for that, I'm dropping fares to $0.10/mi. We'll teach em a lesson." If Aintworthit still drives, be sure you don't have anything on this forum that can pin your true identity.


----------



## Archie8616

AintWorthIt said:


> What's LL?


stand for liveleak A news website that doesn't change the news stories. I think it's ok to post their link...

liveleak DOT com/view?i=7c3_1454611784

I thought I shared the link when I posted....

In case not, just go to liveleak dot com and then click on recent tab...that's where I found it. I think it's on the second or third page.


----------



## Neil Yaremchuk

The visual branding: yeah, that's what was wrong with this company. Travis Kalanik and friends are total shmucks.


----------



## cleansafepolite

Just found these ancient slavic symbols by chance...check them out and also note that travis's last name is slavic.


----------



## haji

They should change their behavior towards drivers not their logo


----------



## iheartuber

CantThrowCantCatch said:


> I think it's genius to change a very popular logo. You never want too many ppl instantly recognizing your brand...


So true. It's laughable when brands have millions of loyal followers. The REAL brands have only a handful of followers


----------



## Winston Smith

My latest artwork! Who'd you rather?


----------



## Beachbum in a cornfield

CantThrowCantCatch said:


> I think it's genius to change a very popular logo. You never want too many ppl instantly recognizing your brand...


Absolute genius!!!!.....next is a name change....Luber? Uyft?.....how about ......Taxi?......MORONS!!!!


----------



## wethepeople

We drivers paid for the logo and nobody even bothered to ask for our opinion..

we paid some stupid monkeys in an office with our recent rate cuts.


----------



## KMANDERSON

uberdriverfornow said:


> Is that you, Travis ?


Yeap it him


----------



## Zanrok

As someone with a design background.. this really gets to me. I am glad this article pointed out some things not obvious to others. It also was hysterical.

http://boingboing.net/2016/02/04/a-close-look-at-the-new-uber-l.html


----------



## ubernyc




----------



## Beachbum in a cornfield

Whiteorchids said:


> Hahaha. Looks like this group needs some redesigning.


If my team spent that much time to come up with something that is so meaningless to the people that are the target the logo (Pax and drivers)...I would fire them all. Deck chairs on the Titanic anyone???


----------



## Uberelitescv1

Anyone figured out the meaning of these new logos? Im so confused! It has no resemblance to uber whatsoever!


----------



## JHawk

Beachbum in a cornfield said:


> If my team spent that much time to come up with something that is so meaningless to the people that are the target the logo (Pax and drivers)...I would fire them all. Deck chairs on the Titanic anyone???


That's a really good point. All the verbal masturbation that came out of the fluff pieces generated to promote the new branding and the process was internally directed back on Uber corporate, not on Uber's users or "partners." All the talk of "bits," "atoms," "fabric of people's lives," sounds great until you realize they're talking about how to communicate who the company is to themselves, not what they want to communicate to their actual users.; or, maybe, the people who provide the revenue? Makes me speculate that it was more of an attempt to further impress current and potential investors with their "out of the box" and "evolved," "big picture" thinking rather than try to communicated a real brand identity to its consumers and providers.

Creating different color pallets for the different world markets is an interesting , and somewhat outward communicative idea, but in the larger context of the overall effort, it's nothing more than putting different shades of lipstick on different sizes of pigs.


----------



## MBENZ_GUY

Typical of engineers, they over-thought the process. Keep it simple stupid. The old U is well known and a household thing now.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

Zanrok said:


> This is just comical at this point. This is why you let "designers" design logos and not CEOs. None of what they said in the press release made any sense. And if they had in-house testing on this logo, they would have realized that.
> 
> Shrug.


You think Travis keeps anyone around who disagrees with him?


----------



## IHmechanic

Even the "Go Online" button in the new driver app is not original ... they copied the Hill-Rom pill.








...


----------



## Uberpoordriver

How is this top ten rate increase should be top ten this is bs


----------



## LA Cabbie

All I can say about the new logo and branding, whatever traskyK was on, I want some of dat.


----------



## uberdriverfornow

A new logo should come with a new company name. How about Goober?


----------



## LadyDi

Learningtheropes said:


> I got the notification but it isn't updating on my phone. I am not surprised since I am receiving on average 2 emails daily telling me my account is on hold because my insurance hasn't been updated. I updated my insurance paperwork the first week in January - far ahead of the Jan 30th expiration date. I forward each email back to uber support, including their responses telling me that everything is ok and no my account is not on hold - there have been about 25-30 emails.


This must be a trend as I was waitlisted (whatever the flUck that is) and then deactivated and then a background check requested and not consented by me and then welcomed to FLuBER as if I had never driven for them. This is way beyond insane.


----------



## LadyDi

scrurbscrud said:


> Wonder if the prices just dropped on the old lit up windshield logo drivers bought?


Huge sigh as I'm one of those "drivers"


----------



## LadyDi

JHawk said:


> Couple of take-aways from the re-branding and the article in Wired:
> 
> Can anyone else remember a company/brand that is as large as Travis envisions Uber becoming that has rebranded itself this drastically three times (this is actually the third version of their logo if you do a google search)? I know Nike, Apple, Google, Pepsi have all gone through changes over the years, but the basic form and substance of their logos more-or-less stayed the same. Uber is a very young company, but it seems odd they would pursue such a drastic change given the ubiquitousness of the brand.
> 
> The new webpage looks more similar to Lyft. Coincidence?
> 
> *For all the talk and time spent on re-branding, corporate culture, corporate ideology, philosophy that's mentioned in Wired, drivers aren't mentioned anywhere. That should give you a good idea of where we fit into all of this. *
> 
> It's one thing for a CEO to be "hands-on" in the design world. Steve Jobs being the most famous example. But just because Travis spends a few years reading books about fonts, kerning and color pallets doesn't make him a designer. It might give him the ability to be more informed in design meetings and to provide constructive input, but doesn't empower someone to lead a project of this size. If I read a "Coding for Dummies" book can Uber hire me and toss me a few points of stock in return? I'd love to hear what some branding and identity experts think about Travis' new efforts. Furthermore, if the new look isn't widely well received, can't wait to hear how Travis side-steps this landmine since he was obviously the driving force behind it.


Could not have said it better with the info I put in bold and enlarged


----------



## UberLaLa

glados said:


> Uber is about making transportation as reliable as running water, and I think their new brand reflects that.


Oh! Now I get it...with that logo and your astute description- 




RUNNING WATER !


----------



## AintWorthIt

This morning uber updated their Facebook profile pic to just the uber wording, funny thing to do when you just changed your logo.
If this logo disaster proves anything it's this: poor management and decision making, I hope Travis is out soon.


----------



## JaxUbermom

My pax ap still has the U even after the update. No idea why. But at least I know WTF it is.


----------



## Whiteorchids

JaxUbermom said:


> My pax ap still has the U even after the update. No idea why. But at least I know WTF it is.


Is yours a jailbroken iphone?


----------



## JaxUbermom

Whiteorchids said:


> Is yours a jailbroken iphone?


No, actually an IPad Air 2 but not updated to IOS 9.0. The partner ap is the new logo.


----------



## Whiteorchids

JaxUbermom said:


> No, actually an IPad Air 2 but not updated to IOS 9.0. The partner ap is the new logo.


I have an iPad Air 2 that's jailbroken on 9.02 and it has the old Uber rider logo too but not on my iPhone which is not jailbroken.


----------



## JaxUbermom

Whiteorchids said:


> I have an iPad Air 2 that's jailbroken on 9.02 and it has the old Uber rider logo too but not on my iPhone which is not jailbroken.


Yeah, no idea. Not jail broken. Standard provider, run of the mill Air2. Just like seeing the old U (even if it is becoming a symbol of oppression from a driver standpoint) than that squirrelly OCP, wack, flop design that has nothing to do with anything.


----------



## uberwerx

KMANDERSON said:


> Hey travis why are your employees out there taking pictures of license plates during the protest


We all know why: some of those drivers are not Uber drivers and some are soon to be former Uber drivers.


----------



## uberwerx

uberdriverfornow said:


> A new logo should come with a new company name. How about Goober?


Wasn't "Fluber" invented in SF? I think Robin Williams was involved so yeah that'd be SF. http://vignette2.wikia.nocookie.net...Flubber.jpg/revision/latest?cb=20130513220553


----------



## uberdriverfornow

The logo is so bad I'm beginning to believe it was designed that way to get the news to talk about something other than Travis' ridiculous business decisions that are designed to be sure the company will never turn a profit.


----------



## uberdriverfornow

It's so funny how the US investors have all wised up to his pyramid scheme and now he has to beg China investors to help pay for his ponzi scheme.


----------



## uberwerx

uberdriverfornow said:


> The logo is so bad I'm beginning to believe it was designed that way to get the news to talk about something other than Travis' ridiculous business decisions that are designed to be sure the company will never turn a profit.


New logo, New alert sounds, all without drivers downloading new installs? So how is it the same app? My spider senses are tingling...


----------



## tohunt4me

Txchick said:


> Looks kind of Pegan like logo. Yikes!


Shhhhhh. . . 
Sacred geometry. 
Uber "partners" have sold their souls long ago. 
Do not fear the pagan logo.


----------



## tohunt4me

uberdriverfornow said:


> A new logo should come with a new company name. How about Goober?


How about D. A. R. P. A. /GOOGLE? 
now sign in with your data facial recognition. 
Don't try to take the battery out of your phone. You signed over complete control of your phone to DARPA UBER.


----------



## tohunt4me

Jimron said:


> View attachment 26461
> View attachment 26462
> 
> 
> GOOGLE/D.A.R.P.A.
> Omni Consumer Products
> 
> Oblivious Client Partner
> 
> O.C.P


----------



## uberwerx

#TravisKalanick,

Is the Logo-Brand change because he wants us to deliver food? It's who we are? Everything needs to be Uberized and this is how they're going to do it? There is a food delivery company already, it's called Dominoes!

BTW I also will not do the LINE, or the STUPID FOOD thing Travis wants to do. How many companies have tried the food thing? How many have failed? Why do all these get-rich-quick-guys want to try food delivery? Not only am I not going to pick food up, then deliver it in 5 minutes!, I sure as hell am not going to carry food around in MY car waiting for someone to order. Travis you can forget about me doing that. Try starting a new company then see how it goes... Ha Ha Why burden and run your existing company down into the ground? I have enough trouble keeping my car clean with the riders I get and now you want me to carry food? My car is a food free car!

Even Grubhub is failing!!! https://www.quora.com/Why-is-GrubHub-failing

I think Uber, or whatever they are going to change the name to with that new logo, will have to lower their standards to allow older cars to carry food.

Travis get a clue and stop licking your lips all the time. Watch travis get owned by Steven Colbert about the Uber-Eats food thing. Minute 3:15
http://www.cbs.com/shows/the-late-s...-39B9-BB009A5EDF07/travis-kalanick-interview/

5.0 Stars? Ah, yeah... sure Come drive in my town where there are no Uber office-rats to take home.
Why are you licking your lips so much? Very weird.


----------



## MulletMan

AintWorthIt said:


> fixed
> View attachment 26257


that's a receiver hitch if I ever saw one...and i'm jealous for the 90something likes. I fired up the partner app on my tablet this morning, and i gotta say it pulsed a cool looking green morphing screen. I liked it


----------



## uberdriverfornow

uberwerx said:


> #TravisKalanick,
> 
> Is the Logo-Brand change because he wants us to deliver food? It's who we are? Everything needs to be Uberized and this is how they're going to do it? There is a food delivery company already, it's called Dominoes!
> 
> BTW I also will not do the LINE, or the STUPID FOOD thing Travis wants to do. How many companies have tried the food thing? How many have failed? Why do all these get-rich-quick-guys want to try food delivery? Not only am I not going to pick food up, then deliver it in 5 minutes!, I sure as hell am not going to carry food around in MY car waiting for someone to order. Travis you can forget about me doing that. Try starting a new company then see how it goes... Ha Ha Why burden and run your existing company down into the ground? I have enough trouble keeping my car clean with the riders I get and now you want me to carry food? My car is a food free car!
> 
> Even Grubhub is failing!!! https://www.quora.com/Why-is-GrubHub-failing
> 
> I think Uber, or whatever they are going to change the name to with that new logo, will have to lower their standards to allow older cars to carry food.
> 
> Travis get a clue and stop licking your lips all the time. Watch travis get owned by Steven Colbert about the Uber-Eats food thing. Minute 3:15
> http://www.cbs.com/shows/the-late-s...-39B9-BB009A5EDF07/travis-kalanick-interview/
> 
> 5.0 Stars? Ah, yeah... sure Come drive in my town where there are no Uber office-rats to take home.
> Why are you licking your lips so much? Very weird.


Nobody cares what a car looks like when it's delivering food. Perhaps the appearance of the driver and the bag carrying the food but not the car.


----------

